# edquota NFS support....



## Chi Min Wang (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello Everyone:
      I had setup quota on a CentOS NFS server,the Linux NFS client could setup quota via "edquota -r" correctly. And I found FreeBSD's "quota" could report NFS server's quota correctly(/usr/src/usr.bin/quota/quota.c shows it's include RPC related code).

However,the FreeBSD's "edquota" lacks of RPC support,so I could not edit NFS server's quota remotely. Could anyone modify /usr/src/usr.sbin/edquota.c to support  RPC to support NFS?

Thanks anyway!!


----------

